# Lovecars on the Road ITV4



## Derekh929

Lovecars new tv show featuring Paul and Tiff at Thruxton Race Circuit - Lovecars On The Road airing on November 12th on ITV4 at 8pm.

Just a heads up


----------



## Derekh929

It appears Sideways Sid is part of the Programme , I had never heard of him until i went onto youtube:lol:

This is going to do rather well me thinks as its all car focused by the looks of it.


----------



## St Evelyn

Looks like an interesting programme - glad to see Tiff back on the telly after being dropped by fifth gear.


----------



## GSD

Thanks for the heads up I will watch it.


----------



## Derekh929

St Evelyn said:


> Looks like an interesting programme - glad to see Tiff back on the telly after being dropped by fifth gear.


I like tiff I spent a day at brands hatch with BMW at a corporate day and Tiff seemed a genuinely nice guy along with Jake that used to do F1 commentary.
Tiff took us out for a few laps on track and had a good chat with him and Jake about his old top gear days was a great day, as Dick Bennett's from WSR was there as well he is a great guy as well loved chatting to him such an interesting guy.


----------



## SarahAnn

Sounds a good one Derek. Thanks for sharing. I like Tiff.


----------



## Bill58

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Kerr

Something else to watch out for.


Remember to bump the thread on the night it's on to help the forgetful.


----------



## GSD

There’s also Motor Pickers on 5th November 10pm on Quest that Paul Cowland who was on Drew Pritchard car thing and Helen Stanley from something I can’t remember.


----------



## St Evelyn

Is that the lady from Goblin Works Garage..?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Love the you tube channel so this will be no exception.


----------



## GSD

St Evelyn said:


> Is that the lady from Goblin Works Garage..?


Yes that's her tall blonde woman.


----------



## Andyblue

Will have a look out for this, thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Derekh929 said:


> It appears Sideways Sid is part of the Programme , I had never heard of him until i went onto youtube:lol:
> 
> This is going to do rather well me thinks as its all car focused by the looks of it.


I met Sid when I was having my car PPF as he had his Porsche in for wrapping. He is a lovely guy, down to Earth and has an extensive knowledge of cars. I'm not surprised he is on the show and he comes across well on camera.


----------



## Derekh929

All then for on new show here


----------



## Kerr

Looks a lot of good car content on it. Are the younger people YouTubers or involved in Motorsport? 

I came across Sid before when his McLaren broke down. He didn't come across well then.


----------



## Starbuck88

This does look good, I will be tuning in.

I knew tiff was in his 60s now but didn't really realise he was 69. Still got all his scruples and great to see him still so lively.

Never met him, nearly did at Topgear live 10 years ago he presented most of the car shows outside of the clarkson, hammond and may bits, natural presenter and car guy.

So this hopefully will be a big thumbs up!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Another motoring program is long overdue :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Not long know first episode next this week coming


----------



## Derekh929

Just a reminder starts tomorrow 8pm ITV4


----------



## Alan W

Derekh929 said:


> Just a reminder starts tomorrow 8pm ITV4


Looking forward to this and thanks for the heads-up Derek. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## James_R

Looks good

Just had a little peep at the trailer and I've set the Sky box up to series record

Cheers for the heads up Derek


----------



## Coops

I searched in BT but couldn't find it.

Eventually just went to the planner and it's listed as "On the Road" and not Lovecars.


----------



## Derekh929

Coops said:


> I searched in BT but couldn't find it.
> 
> Eventually just went to the planner and it's listed as "On the Road" and not Lovecars.


Yes it's changed to On The a road , I'm all ready for action cold tin off Coke Zero primed :lol:
On 8pm tonight:thumb:


----------



## St Evelyn

Just waiting for Eastenders to finish, then the wife has given me permission to change the channel!! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Well that’s a fantastic start the GT is just gorgeous in the Flesh great camera work, love that rear spoiler brake


----------



## Soul boy 68

Derekh929 said:


> Yes it's changed to On The a road , I'm all ready for action cold tin off Coke Zero primed :lol:
> On 8pm tonight:thumb:


Coke zero mixed with shot of double Rum :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Soul boy 68 said:


> Coke zero mixed with shot of double Rum :lol:


No Rum here my lad I need a clear mind for tomorrow's cycling, looking to crack some Strava top tens, as I'm still car less:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Vicky Piria hotter than the Hurracan:argie::argie:
That part was also fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Well I loved the balance of the show thought it went through tin a flash, for me they have nailed it, just enough info pics, good footage and some great cars and roads, and did I forget get Vicky, can’t wait for the next one, that AM was stunning as well.
I thought all the presenters were great oh did I mention Vicky in the Hurracan:lol:


----------



## andy665

Very disappointed, felt very old fashioned in format, photography far lower quality than it could be - almost switched off, whoever the bloke is with X7 is - he's crap. I think this kind of car show has had its day - much prefer stuff like the Late Brake Show on YT


----------



## James_R

I enjoyed this tonight. :thumb:

It was nice to sit for an hour watching cars, and interesting ones too.
Instead of watching some prat driving round in an ice cream van :tumbleweed:

I'm looking forward to seeing more of that Vicky, in more ways than one :argie:

I quite liked the format, even with the ads (which I skipped through as I watched it an hour after it was aired  )


----------



## Kerr

andy665 said:


> Very disappointed, felt very old fashioned in format, photography far lower quality than it could be - almost switched off, whoever the bloke is with X7 is - he's crap. I think this kind of car show has had its day - much prefer stuff like the Late Brake Show on YT


I can't disagree. It felt really old.

Hardly the most up to date car reviews, but the filming and cinematography felt very budget. Even in simple scenes there was so much fidgeting with cameras and angles for no reason.

The background music was very basic as well.

I thought the quality of production would be far better when going out on TV. People make slicker YouTube productions.


----------



## Derekh929

andy665 said:


> Very disappointed, felt very old fashioned in format, photography far lower quality than it could be - almost switched off, whoever the bloke is with X7 is - he's crap. I think this kind of car show has had its day - much prefer stuff like the Late Brake Show on YT


You cant please all the viewers that's for sure, but this show isn't going to have a BBC licence fee budget for sure and its going to have to pay its way, I'm sure that can be improved if the viewer numbers are there.
I like you tube and agree lots of good content, buts its good to have another motoring show on the telly for me


----------



## TonyH38

I enjoyed it and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## nicks16v

I saw their youtube channel and they did mention on there that they were on a very limited budget, so that may explain a few things, or maybe not.


----------



## SarahAnn

Coops said:


> I searched in BT but couldn't find it.
> 
> Eventually just went to the planner and it's listed as "On the Road" and not Lovecars.


I'm just searching on the hub for Love Cars and i'm getting Love Island. No thank you.
I'll try On the Road :thumb::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

I really like it, old school car show production and most welcomed especially the crap that’s usually on ITV 4


----------



## St Evelyn

Got to say that I enjoyed it - although I'd prefer more focus on 'normal' cars rather than so much on supercars that are out of the reach for most of us.


----------



## Soul boy 68

St Evelyn said:


> Got to say that I enjoyed it - although I'd prefer more focus on 'normal' cars rather than so much on supercars that are out of the reach for most of us.


Well there was the Nissan Leaf featured, you can't get more normal or boring than that :lol:


----------



## kingswood

watched the first half, Tim was looking old :-( which means im getting old!

was easy watching and a bit like mid 90's TG. when tim was in it! like a few have said, more car show than car based entertainment show


----------



## St Evelyn

'tis true, although there's normal and then there's boring, lol.


----------



## GSD

kingswood said:


> watched the first half, Tim was looking old :-( which means im getting old!
> 
> was easy watching and a bit like mid 90's TG. when tim was in it! like a few have said, more car show than car based entertainment show


Tiff ?


----------



## AndyQash

Timothy "Tiff" Needell


----------



## Coops

Sorry have to agree with some others, it got boring.

How many times did Tiff tell us about the brakes on the Ford GT. How many times did the Ford GT go round the same corner.

I'll record the rest of the series but won't rush to watch it.


----------



## Derekh929

Just a heads up on again tomorrow at 8pm ITV4


----------



## Soul boy 68

Derekh929 said:


> Just a heads up on again tomorrow at 8pm ITV4


Set my timer and ready to record :lol:


----------



## andy665

I will give it another go but expectations not high for an improvement


----------



## Derekh929

Just a heads up on tonight again ITV4 8pm looking forward to it, hole it’s as good as last week


----------



## Derekh929

Enjoyed it again tonight, just missed Rev time with Vicky:argie::argie:
Love the 600lt and that Bentley was perfect in Monaco
I thought Ollie that used to race in Ginetta series was good as well:thumb:


----------



## James_R

I enjoyed tonight's episode again.

It was good. Just a programme about cars.

Looking forward to the rest of the series


----------



## Kerr

It's worth a watch, but it does feel basic and lacks a bit of excitement. 

They do seem to be taking extra care on public roads. They are driving well within the limits and don't push it like other car programmes. It did look as if the roads were closed for them.

They did loads of slow drive past the camera shots. 

Paul looked lost in the BAC on the track as well. He just cruised around the track. 

Even the hot laps weren't right. You would see the in car footage of Oli pushing the cars, especially the BAC, then you'd get external footage of it driving past slowly. It's ruins the drama of seeing a car at the limits.


----------



## andy665

Second episode was better but the parallel parking bit with the "open topped supercars" - why, was not even original as TG did that years ago and at least made it amusing

Was much of the series filmed a while ago and then shelved as some of the stuff featured is hardly new?


----------



## Derekh929

On again tomorrow ITV4 8pm and then head over to Quest 9pm for world’s greatest cars


----------



## Derekh929

On again tonight ITV4 8pm and then head over to Quest 9pm for world’s greatest cars, evening entertainment sorted:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

andy665 said:


> Second episode was better but the parallel parking bit with the "open topped supercars" - why, was not even original as TG did that years ago and at least made it amusing
> 
> Was much of the series filmed a while ago and then shelved as some of the stuff featured is hardly new?


It's all really old content. The hot hatch comparison was old cars. The SUVs were old cars. They need to be up to speed with current cars and not cover what had already been done a few times before.

It's watchable, but they need to sharpen it up. The camera work is very basic. They'd get better footage from inside the car from a mobile phone or a GoPro. Some of the filming is very low resolution and it's hard to hear speech.

Paul isn't a TV presenter.

It's another car programme, so can't be too negative.


----------



## Derekh929

Just a heads up I believe on again tonight ITV4 8pm


----------



## Derekh929

Really enjoyed that tonight again, what runway in Scotland were they using?


----------



## andy665

E3 - Paul really is a weak link, that forced laughter is highly irritating.

Switched off through boredom at 45mins


----------



## James_R

Derekh929 said:


> Just a heads up I believe on again tonight ITV4 8pm


Yeah, enjoyed that again :thumb:

Not as good as some of the previous episodes, but still enjoyable. :thumb:

Look forward to Thursday nights now.
Me and my lad watch this around 1030pm with a Jim Beam Devil's Cut


----------



## Kerr

Car shows need to concentrate on exciting content. I'll likely never own a supercar, but that is what I enjoy watching.

The feature about pick ups was boring. Not many people will get into that.

Strange they picked the Alfa v Tesla as exactly the same test has been done numerous times before.

The Nomad test was way too long too. 

It's a tough job making a car show to please everyone.


----------



## James_R

Kerr said:


> Car shows need to concentrate on exciting content. I'll likely never own a supercar, but that is what I enjoy watching.
> 
> The feature about pick ups was boring. Not many people will get into that.
> 
> Strange they picked the Alfa v Tesla as exactly the same test has been done numerous times before.
> 
> The Nomad test was way too long too.
> 
> It's a tough job making a car show to please everyone.


I enjoyed it but to be fair Kerr, you hit the nail on the head and (after a few whiskies) I did actually fall asleep in the pick up feature, and woke up with the titles rolling up the screen:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Just a heads up I believe on again tonight ITV4 8pm


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> Just a heads up I believe on again tonight ITV4 8pm


The next episode is actually on tonight.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> The next episode is actually on tonight.


So I watched ep5 last night is ep6 on tonight.?


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> So I watched ep5 last night is ep6 on tonight.?


I thought you were up to speed and on commission from ITV 4? :lol:

Tonight the team head to Italy to drive a race car for the road, are in Bristol with a pair of hot hatches and try to launch control in and electric rocketship. That's what the TV planner says.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> I thought you were up to speed and on commission from ITV 4? :lol:
> 
> Tonight the team head to Italy to drive a race car for the road, are in Bristol with a pair of hot hatches and try to launch control in and electric rocketship. That's what the TV planner says.


They stopped my payments:lol:, Tiff maybe had enough of me after a day at brands hatch:lol:


----------



## Coops

I watched the last episode but if I'm honest fast forwarded through most of it - I was done in less than 5 mins, all the cars are too old and I've seen/read enough about them already.

The RR Cullinan - seen it. 3 sportcars - BMW & Supra are the same - seen it. Drive from France to London - been done before. Zagato bit was OK. 

They are going to need to get current or do something different in the next series.


----------



## Kerr

The interior in Paul's car was horrendous. You could tell he hated it, but didn't want to say. I guess they didn't want to upset the owner. 

The green car was far nicer.


----------



## Kerr

The strongest week for car content. Everything was interesting. 

The same old issue of it all being older cars. They need to get their films out much quicker.


----------



## J306TD

Was it just me or was the dubbing really out tonight??

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

J306TD said:


> Was it just me or was the dubbing really out tonight??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


The sound was out for me too.


----------



## J306TD

Kerr said:


> The sound was out for me too.


Phew least it wasn't just me. Makes it so awkward to watch

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcarpchaser

Autoexpress have a podcast every Wednesday which is reasonable listening. They’ve had some interesting guests, my favourite one being Dario Franchitti, really funny fella as well as a half decent driver  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

bigcarpchaser said:


> Autoexpress have a podcast every Wednesday which is reasonable listening. They've had some interesting guests, my favourite one being Dario Franchitti, really funny fella as well as a half decent driver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's a bit better than a half decent driver. He should have had his chance in F1.

Some his family aren't bad drivers either.


----------

